# SC land for lease



## Easygo (Feb 25, 2016)

I am looking for about 100 acres for lease in South Carolina. I am looking for it to be in the Zone that starts on Aug 15th. Thanks


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 25, 2016)

Moved to the proper forum.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 2, 2016)

What county are you looking for?


----------



## Easygo (Mar 2, 2016)

Orangeburg,bamburg,allendale,Hampton,colleton


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 8, 2016)

Great counties...

Good luck!


----------

